# Sexing Azureus



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

Have had my frogs for about 9 months now- they are over a year old. Need some help sexing them. One of them is slightly larger in general but I know it comes down to the toe pads mainly. 

I've been observing them a lot recently but there doesn't seem to be any negative behaviour towards each other so I'm assuming they are ok with each other regardless of sex?

I'll try and get some better pictures, Cerulean (Right) is larger than Sapphire (left), yes I named them- not sure if everyone else does but I like the names 










This is Cerulean again (pictured right in above image):


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Kinda hard to tell...but to "me", they appear to be female..


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

nice frogs...there names fit them perfectly. 

as stated above, it is hard to tell. Can you get some shots from above and maybe some of the toes?


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Both appear female but would like to see a side profile, top view, and toe pad view.

I named my breeding pair "Sam" 'n "Ella" 
When you say it fast, the pun becomes obvious.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

both frogs appear to be male..... cerulean looks female in the 1st pic and male in the 2nd pic. maybe it was just the angle of the picture


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Need better angles. But from what I see I'd say both males


----------



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

Like the names Steve88W! Glad I'm not alone  Thanks frog dude.

Thanks everyone, looks like there's mixed opinions. I've taken a few more photos, hope they help but they seemed to enjoy being in the limelight which made them difficult to photograph as they wouldn't stay still!

By the way, I'm hoping the flash doesn't damage their eyesight?? 

Here are some of Sapphire (the smaller):





































And Cerulean:


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I have no idea, but they're gorgeous!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

not a good pic of cerulean... a side profile pic would be more beneficial


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm still stickn with my first guess...female...on my two older males I have the toe pads are a bit larger than the females and have a bit of "white" at the tips of the toes!!!!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

They both look male to me especially cerulean.I know alot of people like to go by toe pads for tincs but that isn't sure fire.I have a cobalt female that has whitish toe pads that are twice the size of all my males toe pads.same with my azureus except they are not twice the size but they are bigger.That's my opinion going by the pics you have posted.Nice looking frogs.


----------



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks for the replies everyone, I agree oddlot- although I don't have much experience with sexing dart frogs, if one frog is bigger than the other in general than ofcourse the toe-pads will be bigger.

I've had no-one say that I've got one of each sex, slightly disappointing! I will post up a couple of better pics of Cerulean tomorrow.

My next question- if I have got frogs of the same sex- how will that work out? I've read that females can be aggresive, particularly azureus. Is it ok to keep them together but keep an eye out for aggresive behaviour?


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

For me, two Azureus of the same sex usually get along fine. It's when you have 2 of one and 1 of the other that you need to watch for aggression.
(given healthy living conditions)

I have housed a group of 5 together in a 40g breeder tank without issue.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey, you know what? Those frog's toe pads looks EXACTLY like my 1.1 when they were 9 months oow. the females were very tiny (just like Sapphire's), and the males were a bit bigger, but still kinda tiny (just like Cerulean's). My male azureus's toe pads eventually grew with age.

The body shape does say two females, but I guessed I had two females until I saw eggs in the tank! 

I'm saying either 0.2 or 1.1.


----------



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting Frog dude, my guys are a little older- they should be around a year old now. As long as there's no aggression I'll be happy if be it, a little disappointed there won't be any froglets 

Anyway, a couple more pics of Cerulean if anyone wants to voice any further opinions.


----------

